# Bandit 1250 chipper feed problem



## Stick (Nov 14, 2002)

I have a Bandit 1250 chipper with a 200hp Cummins. It seems to me that the feed wheels lack power. I also have to crank up the RPMs before I have any hydraulics. I'm new to chippers, so I don't know what to expect. How do I determine if the feed motors are shot or if the hydraulic pump is shot? I have no hydraulics at all until I get the rpms up to 2000. This makes me think I need a new pump, but I don't know if worn feed motors would cause the same symptoms.

Also, where can I find a maintenance/repair manual for this machine. I called Bandit Industries, but all they could give me was a operators manual (more of a safety manual). It was no help for maintenance. I would like to find a manual on how to trouble shoot the hydraulics, the autofeed system, etc.


----------



## sonny (Nov 14, 2002)

Im not real experanced with Hyd. feed chippers. But have worked on many bucket trucks. The first thing I would do is change the Hyd. fluid filter.It does sound like the pump. But you have to figure out what caused it to go bad.The fluid might be to thick. But being in Va, I would not think the fluid is getting to thick. It just sounds like its a pressuse problem. Start with the filter. ?


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Nov 15, 2002)

Why not call the service department of the local Bandit dealer. You ought to be able to describe the symptoms to them and get a general diagnosis. For all you know, the system may need to run at a high RPM in order to bring up pressure and volume.

If they can't help, contact a hydraulic repair facility. Their techs are probably more skilled than the Bandit techs. That's my experience.

Have you checked fluid level? Changing filters is always good base line maintenance. The fluid should be fine. I've never had a problem with fluid viscosity in even twnety below zero Minnesota weather. I just let things warm up thoroughly first.

Tom


----------



## palmer4670 (Nov 15, 2002)

I don't know anything at all about a Bandit chipper, does it have an autofeed similar to a Vermeer. Our Vermeer feed wheels will not start until the engine is up to speed unless you shut off the autofeed. Also the Vermeer has variable speed feed wheels that allow you to adjust the hydraulic pressure that goes to the feed wheel motors, if you set it to low the wheels have no power and are very slow. I would suggest looking into the electronics of the autofeed (if bandit has such a thing).

Unless you chipper has a ton of hours on it, I doubt that the pump is shot, hydraulic pumps and motors generally don't give alot of trouble because they are under constant lubrication.

Hope this helps, if not it didn't cost to much.

Palmer


----------



## sonny (Nov 15, 2002)

Good point Tom. About the cold weather. We always had problems in the heat.Never gets cooler than mid 50s hear. 90 plus today. Summer can play heck on cheap fluid. We ended up in the end using that aircraft fluid. Very expencive. but saved alot of down time.


----------



## Stick (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TreeCo _
> *Stick,
> My first impression is that your unit has autofeed. Autofeed won't kick the feed rollers on until the engine is up to speed. Autofeed keeps the engine rpm's up and the feed rollers kick on and off feeding the limbs into the chipper at a controlled rate.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your feedback Dan. You're right, the unit does have autofeed, but it doesn't seem to work right either. Maybe I just haven't had it under enough load to cause the autofeed to work. Would the autofeed keep all hydraulics off until the rpm's are up? I have no hydraulic functions (chute positioning, feed roller cylinder, tongue cylinder) until 2000 rpm is reached. This is the case regardless of whether the autofeed is set to auto or manual.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Nov 16, 2002)

You probably have a pressure regulator on the system somewhere. Sounds like it is set too low or plugged. I'm not familiar with Bandits, only have a couple months experience running them. I know on the Vermeer, it has an inline pressure regulator mounted on top of the intake chute. These can become clogged from trash in the fluid and not allow full pressure no matter what the setting.


----------

